# :( Almost had a heart attack and a baby with a broken neck



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

We have 4x4 goat wire. All of our goats are disbudded except one that really should be, our lamancha doe.

I was in the rabbitry when I heard a baby screaming like it was being murdered. I ran out as fast as I could and saw the lamancha wailing on my little blue eyed doeling, Peaches. I screamed at her to get away, and I'm in flip flops running through tall wet grass. I get there and poor Peaches is still screaming and she has her head through the fence, and tried to get back through the next square over. Her neck LOOKED broken and she was struggling and I couldn't get her out! I was having a heart attack. But then she loosened up and I got her head out of the second square. I took her into my arms and ran to the barn. I checked her over, felt all over her neck. Gave her a squirt of nutridrench and some probiotics.... She's really stiff now. 

Scared the freaking #$%@ out of me. :sigh:


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

*Re:  Almost had a heart attack and a baby with a broken n*

OH MAN! How awful! I hope she is okay! I'm glad her neck isn't broken! :hug:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re:  Almost had a heart attack and a baby with a broken n*

I would seriously suggest wrapping that does horns with duct tape...not tight but enough to make her realize that she has something covering them..... I may have horned goats but I will not tolerate any of them beating on kids! I also use foam tubes for insulating pipes, they go over the horns and are taped in place, creates a bit of a bumper should they decide to use them again...most often though once the tapes on them thay are too PO'd at me to bother any of the others.

How is your baby?


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re:  Almost had a heart attack and a baby with a broken n*

I am going to cover her horns. I have a square piece of foam I might be able to ducttape to her horns...Her horns are really wierd though, as they are scurs from a disbudding that didn't work. One looks normal, then the other is going off to the side.

Peaches is doing good. Back to being a mischevious little baby. Phew.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re:  Almost had a heart attack and a baby with a broken n*

I'm glad she's okay. Is the doe with the scurs the only in your sig? I'm guessing you can band them.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re:  Almost had a heart attack and a baby with a broken n*

How scary! 
Glad that Peaches is doing ok!


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

*Re:  Almost had a heart attack and a baby with a broken n*

We have a couple of bucklings we did not disbud as they will be butchered young. One of them managed to get caught in the slats of the kid pen. He only has little buds but they were enough. I heard him screaming and saw him dangling there and was able to rescue him but yeah, scared the bejeezes out of me. Hubby had to run another board over the slats.
Glad your little one is okay. I hate it what the does pick on the babies.


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re:  Almost had a heart attack and a baby with a broken n*



Lost Prairie said:


> I'm glad she's okay. Is the doe with the scurs the only in your sig? I'm guessing you can band them.


No, it's her sister who was the one we thought and was told was deaf until she had her babies and she hears just fine! We sold the doe in the picture because she was even meaner than her sister. Ergh.


----------

